# Breeding Terns



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello,P-Fury
Just wanted to know if any members are trying to breed Terns ,(lately) I see everyone is trying to breed Caribe,but the Terns sell for double the price at the same size.I'm thinking why try to breed and why not try to breed







.....Thanks In Advance,LW.....!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Piranha Madness said:


> Hello,P-Fury
> Just wanted to know if any members are trying to breed Terns ,(lately) I see everyone is trying to breed Caribe,but the Terns sell for double the price at the same size.I'm thinking why try to breed and why not try to breed
> 
> 
> ...


You're wright, I am curious too. But I also haven't seen any real evidence of caribe breeding. No good pic's, no video.. nothing


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

Piro said:


> Hello,P-Fury
> Just wanted to know if any members are trying to breed Terns ,(lately) I see everyone is trying to breed Caribe,but the Terns sell for double the price at the same size.I'm thinking why try to breed and why not try to breed
> 
> 
> ...


You're wright, I am curious too. But I also haven't seen any real evidence of caribe breeding. No good pic's, no video.. nothing








[/quote]

And they have been trying for over 5 years,nothing......I may have to give them both a try


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Piranha Madness said:


> Hello,P-Fury
> Just wanted to know if any members are trying to breed Terns ,(lately) I see everyone is trying to breed Caribe,but the Terns sell for double the price at the same size.I'm thinking why try to breed and why not try to breed
> 
> 
> ...


You're wright, I am curious too. But I also haven't seen any real evidence of caribe breeding. No good pic's, no video.. nothing








[/quote]

And they have been trying for over 5 years,nothing......I may have to give them both a try :nod:
[/quote]

What tank size do you have? have you got a mixed shoal or separated your different species of pygocentrus?


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

Piro said:


> Hello,P-Fury
> Just wanted to know if any members are trying to breed Terns ,(lately) I see everyone is trying to breed Caribe,but the Terns sell for double the price at the same size.I'm thinking why try to breed and why not try to breed
> 
> 
> ...


You're wright, I am curious too. But I also haven't seen any real evidence of caribe breeding. No good pic's, no video.. nothing








[/quote]

And they have been trying for over 5 years,nothing......I may have to give them both a try :nod:
[/quote]

What tank size do you have? have you got a mixed shoal or separated your different species of pygocentrus?
[/quote]

Reds 3-4' in 125,Caribe's 5-7' in 55 (cleaning them out) 135 getting ready,Tren's 6-8' in 55 (cleaning them out) 135 getting ready







.....My wife didn't know I was going to take over the Den







lucky it's big enough to hold #3 big ass tanks......LW..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Piranha Madness said:


> Hello,P-Fury
> Just wanted to know if any members are trying to breed Terns ,(lately) I see everyone is trying to breed Caribe,but the Terns sell for double the price at the same size.I'm thinking why try to breed and why not try to breed
> 
> 
> ...


You're wright, I am curious too. But I also haven't seen any real evidence of caribe breeding. No good pic's, no video.. nothing








[/quote]

And they have been trying for over 5 years,nothing......I may have to give them both a try :nod:
[/quote]

What tank size do you have? have you got a mixed shoal or separated your different species of pygocentrus?
[/quote]

Reds 3-4' in 125,Caribe's 5-7' in 55 (cleaning them out) 135 getting ready,Tren's 6-8' in 55 (cleaning them out) 135 getting ready







.....My wife didn't know I was going to take over the Den







lucky it's big enough to hold #3 big ass tanks......LW..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Have you got some pics? I think it's better to keep the different species of pygocentrus separated, especially when you want to try breeding them. Altough it looks really cool to have different species of pygocentrus in one tank.

grtz


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

Looking to do some breeding,so I've separated them...Caribe and Terns were together when I bought them.....I'm still in the process of setting up the #2 135 but this is the 125:









Looking for the color (Glossy Black) paint to put on the tops & stands....I have live plants & moss in the 125 just getting started...I think when I finish it'll be a better look :nod:


----------

